# Boat building bracket.



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

All the new home builds going on in the bragging section are awesome! Some of my favorite threads on the site. We need a bracket to start placing bets on who finishes first.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

An April madness!? I’ve got $20 to wager. My stalking of the site analysis shows the plytanic has been ongoing the longest, probably being the closest to finishing. Although the much anticipated X Caliber has been all the rage, Boat Brains seems to clearly be distracted by the glamorous lifestyle of his new found fame, Johnny Manziel for reference! With all the Conch fish plans starting within the past few months, it’s a toss up! My money, based on first post to progress ratio goes to Bryson’s 17.8! Maybe I just want an SC guy to win, maybe I just want to fish it, regardless, everyone building their own boat has bigger kahunas than me


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd put my Plytanic at 1000 to 1 odds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> Although the much anticipated X Caliber has been all the rage, Boat Brains seems to clearly be distracted by the glamorous lifestyle of his new found fame, Johnny Manziel for reference!


Priceless!
I anticipate a June delivery of 
X-Caliber as promised! That said, the guys are doin great and I am here to support them any way I can! Rest assured that I will not rush a project to get it out the door, I am building more than a boat here fellas I just thought I’d let ya’ll along for the ride. With my build, there is someone else’s life on the line not just mine so there will be no compromise in design, it is my arse! And I certainly wouldn’t call 100 hr work weeks glamorous! All those that are building, keep up the good work, I’m here for ya!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Ha! I meant no offense to anyone, just being comical. I’m pretty sure I’m following every home build, just envious I can’t give up the garage space from my baby and my wife’s beloved 4Runner. Keep up the good work guys! We’re all living vicariously through y’all


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> Ha! I meant no offense to anyone, just being comical. I’m pretty sure I’m following every home build, just envious I can’t give up the garage space from my baby and my wife’s beloved 4Runner. Keep up the good work guys! We’re all living vicariously through y’all


No offense taken brother! Just typing what came to mind! I like the jovial remarks the best I think so keep’em comin!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Should I start another one, maybe two,??????

And I’ll be honest, the worst part of starting is contemplating between having core shipped or going to pick it up. Spend $250 on shipping or drive round trip 5-6 hours...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> Should I start another one, maybe two,??????
> 
> Um, yeah!​


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I think I might place my bet on the X Caliber, though I think Travis has made more progress then he's letting on! Honestly, I'll just be happy if mine is ready by this time next year.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@bryson are you trying to say that I may be building one already? Only one person on here know, well two including myself. The other posted before you!!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’ll give you all a sneak peak. She is 16’.. she has spray rails as I have dreamed of. She is very dry. The owner bought a brand new 25 Yamaha for it. And is almost ready for water and the new owner. The new owner didn’t want me show the progress.. hope this isn’t giving away too much!

This one was 14k. He wanted it basic, but with floor and dual hatches.


Taking orders!!! Act fast, 3-4 in line, but hasn’t produced a down payment yet.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Travis Smith said:


> I’ll give you all a sneak peak. She is 16’.. she has spray rails as I have dreamed of. She is very dry. The owner bought a brand new 25 Yamaha for it. And is almost ready for water and the new owner. The new owner didn’t want me show the progress.. hope this isn’t giving away too much!
> 
> This one was 14k. He wanted it basic, but with floor and dual hatches.
> 
> ...


Nice build.. Very Watermanish.. lol


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Boatbrains came up with the name of Coxswain. Another name for waterman.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> @bryson are you trying to say that I may be building one already? Only one person on here know, well two including myself. The other posted before you!!


Ha! No, I was actually referencing your other thread about a custom build. There were no pictures but you said you got 20 hrs on it over a weekend. That's serious progress, so I figured you had something up your sleeve. Love the sneak peek shots!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Priceless!
> I anticipate a June delivery of
> X-Caliber as promised! That said, the guys are doin great and I am here to support them any way I can! Rest assured that I will not rush a project to get it out the door, I am building more than a boat here fellas I just thought I’d let ya’ll along for the ride. With my build, there is someone else’s life on the line not just mine so there will be no compromise in design, it is my arse! And I certainly wouldn’t call 100 hr work weeks glamorous! All those that are building, keep up the good work, I’m here for ya!


I bet $1 that this one does not get delivered in June.

For full disclosure I am also qualifying June as June 2019.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Travis already won this one hands down and may complete his next before anyone else gets one in the water!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I will not hide my disappointment that we don’t get to follow along on Travis’s latest build! 

I confess, I really enjoy watching those boats come to life.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Fritz said:


> I will not hide my disappointment that we don’t get to follow along on Travis’s latest build!
> 
> I confess, I really enjoy watching those boats come to life.


Fritz here is the link to it. Though since everyone basically said home built boats are shit, Boatbrains and I decided to quit posting updates lol
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/skiff-build.66150/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Travis Smith said:


> Fritz here is the link to it. Though since everyone basically said home built boats are shit, Boatbrains and I decided to quit posting updates lol
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/skiff-build.66150/


@Travis Smith 

I have busted BB balls all along the process and yours a little bit because when we stop picking on you we no longer care!

If you read the guys thread that I was bantering with he simply had his mind made up that the quality of boat is directly proportionate to the amount of MSRP price. He was not willing to listen to reason or educated comments, and that is another example of how you can not converse with a close minded person.

The guy was praising HB for their designs but failed to realize these designs were mostly Chris' and when Chris chimed in he disappeared.

I 100% agree that homebuilt skiffs are "the shit" - in a good way. To me it does not matter where or how a skiff gets built just that it does in a safe manner. I know how difficult it is to build one of these and to stay focused during the process.

I do not blame you for not posting but think of this: look back at the threads of your builds and see how many negative comments were made on those threads. Then put that thread of the vastly overpriced 25 year old hull out to pasture and I think you will see the followers are here to learn and respect what you are doing and accomplishing.

I know BB will not be posting on his until it is fully dressed in Carolina Blue and that is fine by me. I know you have seen the hull (as I have) and you liked it like a fat kid likes Twinkies.

It is your decision to post or not but as a member of the community I feel you are not being cooperative in the inspiration and teaching process for others.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The negative douchebags can take their asses back to THT. I love seeing these builds...I vote to bring them back. Haters gonna hate!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Travis Smith said:


> Fritz here is the link to it. Though since everyone basically said home built boats are shit, Boatbrains and I decided to quit posting updates lol
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/skiff-build.66150/


There's a lot more people who enjoy following along with yalls builds than just the one or two guys in that HB thread shitting on home built because they paid $50K+ for a skiff. I've personally learned a ton from the two of yalls build threads.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I enjoyed the threads! They have me thinking about building my own!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I'm still posting, but still figure I'll finish last, lol. One step forward two steps back?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Here are a few thoughts to consider about skiff building by company’s and home builders.
Please realize that most all skiffs being built today are being built by employees not by the owners of the company. My guess is the Drake Brothers probably build their own skiffs along with maybe one other builder out there now. The rest of the skiffs get built by regular people with the company’s owners hopefully looking out for their product they are selling.
Next thing is I feel that building small boats is one of the last freedoms we can enjoy being creative in America.
To design and build a small skiff the only regulation you need to follow is the Coast Gaurd regulations for its hp rating and it’s flotation requirements. Beyond that you don’t need to get permission from anyone. No permits, no government employees telling you no, it does not fall or fit into the local guidelines..... you all know the drill for everything else.
Once built you just need to show you paid your taxes on the goods used and register your vessel locally. After that if your design and build sucks or is the next best thing the great thing is you had total freedom to build it and say “hey look at what I did”.
Vessels are the best thing in the world to showcase your skills or wealth.
In the mega rich world no one cares about your trophy wife, we all have our own. Your mansion no one sees, Lear Jets all look the same and no one ever sees it, but a mega yacht everyone’s sees all over the world and the same thing goes for you all, just see what happens at the boat ramp or gas pump with your homebuilt skiff.
So please keep sharing your builds for others inspiration, and your own satisfaction.


----------

